# 91 VG30E Tranny Rebuild



## MRCarver (Oct 28, 2007)

Maxima GURUS

As mentioned in the previous thread, I just picked up a 91 Maxima VG30E, w/200K miles and of course a worn out transmission  Everything about the tranny suggests its rebuild time. Anything over about 2.5k rpm and it slips.

To the question. Being fairly mechanical adept (eg, I personally swapped out the factory shocks, timing belt, water pump, power steering hose, plugs, belts, etc), how easy is it to rebuild the auto tranny myself. Checking around it appears that parts for it can be had for about $500. Or should I just spend the extra $500 and get a rebuilt from the Phoenix Rebuild outfit? Does it take any special tools? When I was a kid I repaired a Honda Accord 5-speed, but I have never torn into an auto-tranny.

Please advise.


Regards,
Monte Carver


----------

